# Happy Canada Day



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's already Canada Day for some of you as I type this (After midnight that is)
And I may not be online tomorrow--so Happy Canada Day--which is definitely appropriate for this board.

I've seen some people post plans--I have none--I'll just make them up as the day progresses. (Plus the weather is supposed be rainy-probably thunderstorms.)

Oh well--Happy Canada Day everybody.

:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes. Happy Canada Day!!! Music in the Park..We just played a set tonight, and are doing an hour and a half on Tuesday.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Happy Canada Day everyone! If you don't hear from me for awhile you can assume I've been carried off by the mosquitoes. I can't imagine what more rain will bring. There's a convoy of them heading my way right now! I'd better run while I've got half a cha.....AHHHHHHH! (whoosh)


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Happy Canada Day everyone! If you don't hear from me for awhile you can assume I've been carried off by the mosquitoes. I can't imagine what more rain will bring. There's a convoy of them heading my way right now! I'd better run while I've got half a cha.....AHHHHHHH! (whoosh)


Knights of Guitar's Canada, rally to the rescue of our Lady Gilliangirl from the winged prairie dragons! 


Oh and happy Tim Horton's Day, eh! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Geek said:


> Knights of Guitar's Canada, rally to the rescue of our Lady Gilliangirl from the winged prairie dragons!
> 
> 
> Oh and happy Tim Horton's Day, eh! :smilie_flagge17:



LOL LOL LOL Thank you dear Knight!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes Happy Canada Day everyone. Spend some time with family and friends, or spend time in the garage figuring out why that pedal mod didn't work the way you thought it would.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

Yaaa Its Canada Day. Hope to see all you pegsters out at the Osbourne street festival 
:smilie_flagge17: :smilie_flagge17: :smilie_flagge17: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Happy Canada Day everyone! If you don't hear from me for awhile you can assume I've been carried off by the mosquitoes. I can't imagine what more rain will bring. There's a convoy of them heading my way right now! I'd better run while I've got half a cha.....AHHHHHHH! (whoosh)


Where are these mosquitos that you speak of? I'm from Northern Saskatchewan and have been bitten there more in 10 seconds than here in 15+ years.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

going to the village of Bath for their parade and celebrations with 3 of my 5 grandkids....

then to my father's 80th birthday with my siblings.

play a little guitar and then watch some fireworks


Happy *Dominion Day *everyone:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Canada Day!

Played my Canada Day weekend gig on Saturday, outside after the rain, an impromptu reunion with some old bandmates and we sounded as tight as ever. Lots of fun, lots of tunes, lots of fireworks.

Took yesterday off work instead of today.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy Canada Day everyone. I opted to take the long weekend (Monday off instead of today) so I'm in the office today.

On the bright side, I received a rather startling bonus cheque yesterday for a sound gig I did in June. It was delivered to my door by courier. Wow! There are still some classy individuals out there.


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Happy canada Day!! :smilie_flagge17:

I've got grass to cut this morning, a a one set gig at 5 then beer, BBQ and fireworks.........perfect.......


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Happy Canada day...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:smilie_flagge17: Fireworks tonight!!!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Canada day indeed. I woke up early and cut my grass. Family, steak, and beer for the rest of the day


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Where are these mosquitos that you speak of? I'm from Northern Saskatchewan and have been bitten there more in 10 seconds than here in 15+ years.


Jeff, are you serious? I'm covered in bites! I went to Shoppers Drugmart yesterday and they were selling citronella candles like crazy..... everyone was complaining of the mosquitoes. I sat out on the deck last night with 2 blazing citronella candles and they were still swarming. It was a beautiful night tho', regardless. Playing guitar in the dark, except for a few solar lights, I discovered I knew more songs by heart than I thought. :smile:


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Canada Day :smilie_flagge17: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

HAPPY CANADA DAY :smilie_flagge17:
now im gonna get pissed drunk and make a fool of myself:banana:
yup yup:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol we had to work yesterday, 3 of us took turns throwing up all morning, then when i got home the night was pretty much a write off. today im getting drunk and playing guitar.

about mosquitos- ive got red hair but no freckles- i dont get bit much, indeed almost never- other folks around me are getting eaten alive- always been that way.
i know a girl with red hair, known her 20 or more years. she has no freckles- she doesnt get bit either.
but i know a redheaded girl with freckles- she gets eaten alive like everyone else.
whats up with that?

have fun everyone:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Not only that, it's also 150 years today the idea of natural selection was first presented to the public in a joint reading of Darwin's and Wallace's papers at the Linnean Society of London. Woohoo! Happy Darwin year too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Not only that, it's also 150 years today the idea of natural selection was first presented to the public in a joint reading of Darwin's and Wallace's papers at the Linnean Society of London. Woohoo! Happy Darwin year too.


That piece of information would make Stephen Harper's anal sphincter spasm rather painfully.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, I hope everybody's enjoying their Canada Day. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Firstly, it's Memorial Day in Newfoundland...and also Canada Day.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> That piece of information would make Stephen Harper's anal sphincter spasm rather painfully.


Oh happy day :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Jeff, are you serious? I'm covered in bites! I went to Shoppers Drugmart yesterday and they were selling citronella candles like crazy..... everyone was complaining of the mosquitoes. I sat out on the deck last night with 2 blazing citronella candles and they were still swarming. It was a beautiful night tho', regardless. Playing guitar in the dark, except for a few solar lights, I discovered I knew more songs by heart than I thought. :smile:


Hmmm, might just be where your located. I was serious I've only been bit a hand full of times here in Calgary in 15 years.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I'm covered in bites!


You never heard of Witch Hazel? Grab a bottle next time your in Shoppers D mart. Takes the pain away. 

Played Saturday for a local Canada day celebration. Lot's of bugs. Good time though. Funny thing is that bandstand roof had a major rattle when the bass player hit a low E. Try playing Rock n' Roll with no E ha ha ha


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hmmm, might just be where your located. I was serious I've only been bit a hand full of times here in Calgary in 15 years.


Mosquitos don't seem to bother me--I can walk across a field full of mosquitos and not get bit--without using any repellent.

As for Canada Day--it was a lot drier than the forecast!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Mosquitos don't seem to bother me--I can walk across a field full of mosquitos and not get bit--without using any repellent.
> 
> As for Canada Day--it was a lot drier than the forecast!:smilie_flagge17:


cool, so you`re naturally repulsive then...to the mozzies I mean.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> cool, so you`re naturally repulsive then...to the mozzies I mean.


I guess so. It's a gift.


----------

